# glow plugs 444



## WCRMLTD (Aug 14, 2007)

need resister coil assy that powers glow pugs for 1969 444 diesel. part number is 703557R92. anybody know of a yard that may have the part new or used.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum WCRMLTD! Sounds like you have quite the restoration project going. Not sure if this is of any help but this diagram is of the entire electrical system with part #'s at the bottom of the page. Sadly many are retired parts but some still have the subcomponent part #'s that may still be available and allow you to build your own part. Hope this is of some help.

444 INTERNATIONAL DIESEL TRACTOR (NORTH AMERICA) (1/67-12/71) G-14 ELECTRICAL SYSTEM, STARTING AND LIGHTING, DIESEL ENGINE TRACTORS 

<img src="https://webparts.pvassociates.net/cnh/db_image.php?ImageID=31189&DataSet=001CSIH">


<img src="https://webparts.pvassociates.net/cnh/printfigure.php?FigureID=31195&ModelID=178">





1 527379R91 Socket/retired Parts Accessory breakaway connector, electric, consists of: Ref. 26, 63 and 86 
1 1 Motor cranking, refer to cranking motor listing, Figure G-06 
2 1 Alternator Generator, refer to alternator generator listing, this section 
3 1 Regulator voltage, refer to voltage regulator listing, Figure G-02 
4 1 395599R1 Battery/retired Prestolite, 30H-A9Z, 12 volt 
5 1 394129R91 Light Assy. warning, flashing, only serviceable items are lamp, 9417866 lens, amber, guide, 396585R1 or lens, red, guide, 397442 R1 or lens, amber, Dietz, 899280R1 or lens, red, Dietz, 899279R1 
1 120371 Nut 1/2"-20, G5, 
1 135629 Washer lock, external tooth, 1/2" C-z 
6 1 394132R91 Unit, Flasher Assy. warning light 
7 1 394133R1 Fastener Clamp mounting, flasher 
8 1 394134R1 Seal Hose absorber, flasher mounting 
9 1 377102R91 Light Assy. rear and tail, combination, sealed beam, only serviceable items are sealed beam, 371461R91 and bulb, 455490 
1 102637 Nut 1/2"-13, G5, 
1 103323 Washer, Lock 1/2", 
10 1 377105R1 Connector rear and tail light, combination 
11 1 365503R1 Spacer rear and tail light, combination 
12 1 350920R1 Clamp rear and tail light, combination 
13 1 401471R1 Post Assy., rear and tail light, combination 
3 102635 Nut 3/8"-16, G5, 
3 179835 Bolt Hex, 3/8"-16 x 5/8", G5, Full Thd, 
3 103321 Washer, Lock 3/8", 
14 2 373662R91 Lamp Unit Assy. sealed beam, headlight 
15 1 144227 Grommet cable harness, rear lamp 
16 2 377303R1 Ring front retaining, headlight 
17 2 377304R1 Ring, Special Ring rear retaining, headlight 
4 155148 Screw/retired machine, cross recess round head, 10-24 x 1-3/4" 
18 2 377305R1 Ring rear clamping, headlight 
19 1 388700R11 Shield/retired Assy. cables, battery and rear light 
20 1 Switch oil pressure, refer to eng-4 parts catalog 
21 2 9412348 Bulb C2B, #257, 14V, Lamp flasher, oil and amp Tellite , No. 257, 14 volt 
22 1 Block junction, refer to engine controls and instruments, Figure H-02 
23 1 Switch ignition, refer to engine controls and instruments, Figure H-02 
24 1 Switch push-button, refer to engine controls and instruments, Figure H-02 
25 1 Housing fuse, refer to engine controls and instruments, Figure H-02 
26 1 362002R92 Socket Assy. breakaway connection, electric, Part of P/n 527379R91 Electric Breakaway Connector Socket Parts Accessory 
2 109084 Nut 1/4"-20, G5, 
2 179791 Bolt Hex, 1/4"-20 x 1/2", G5, Full Thd, 
2 103319 Washer, Lock 1/4", 
27 1 127934 Ring Lamp instrument light, No. 57, 12 volt 
28 1 Switch lighting, refer to engine controls and instruments, Figure H-02 
29 1 405891R1 Bracket/retired starting switch, safety, Replaces: 392268R2 
2 451634 Screw machine, slt. fil. head, 10-32 x 7/16" C-z, with lock washer 
1 392269R1 Screw/retired cap, 5/8"-11 x 1", 12 Pt 
30 1 375477R91 Switch Assy. starting, safety 
31 1 404375R1 Harness Assy. main cable, Replaces: 401664R1 
32 1 404376R1 Harness Assy. instrument panel, Replaces: 401665R1 
33 1 404382R1 Harness/retired Assy. rear light, combination, S/n 3402 and below for 2444 tractor, S/n 6765 and below for 444 tractor 
33 1 527377R1 Harness/retired Assy. rear light, combination, S/n 6766 and above for 444 tractor , S/n 3403 and above for 2444 tractor 
34 1 378760R91 Cable Strap Assy. battery to ground 
35 1 388816R91 Cable Assy. battery to solenoid switch 
36 1 364910R1 Boot Cover terminal, battery cable 
37 1 383619R1 Cover terminal, battery cable, large 
38 1 394262R1 Washer warning light, flashing 
39 1 362121R1 Clip harness, headlamp 
40 1 362120R1 Clamp housing, thermostat 
41 2 384557R1 Clip cable, junction block, panel 
42 1 362120R1 Clamp cable, rear light, combination 
43 1 400505R1 Clamp Clip mounting bolt, L.h. side cover, hydraulic lift housing 
44 1 404423R1 Cable/retired Assy. ground, instrument light and fuel gauge, Replaces: 401673R1 
45 1 362123R1 Clip battery cable, solenoid 
46 1 362123R1 Clip battery cable, clutch return spring 
47 1 362120R1 Clamp cable harness, balance spring bracket 
1 9635082 Nut 5/16"-18, G5, 
1 179819 Bolt Hex, 5/16"-18 x 1 1/8", G5, 
1 103320 Washer, Lock 5/16", 
48 1 Wire glow plug #1 to ground, refer to eng-4 parts catalog 
49 2 Wire glow plug #1 to #2 and #3 to #4, refer to eng-4 parts catalog 
50 1 Wire glow plug #2 to #3, refer to eng-4 parts catalog 
51 1 370535R1 Clip cable harness, voltage regulator 
52 1 404409R1 Cable/retired Assy. grounding, spacer block, Replaces: 391205R91 
1 228354 Screw/retired machine, slotted round head, 10-24 x 3/8", with external tooth lock washer 
53 1 Plug glow, refer to eng-4 parts catalog 
54 1 703557R92 Resistor Assy. indicator, glow plug, composed of: (1) coil 709467R1, (1) nut 3043500R1, (2) nut 3043504R1, (3) screw 3043505R1, (2) washer 3043502R1, (2) washer 3043503R1, (1) washer 3043501R1 
1 362120R1 Clamp resistor, glow plug 
55 1 401531R1 Bracket mounting, resistor, glow plug 
56 2 366460R1 Clip, Cable harness to headlamp junction 
57 1 362126R1 Clip cable harness, alternator 
58 1 365584R1 Clip mounting bolt, R.h., governor housing 
59 1 363660R1 Clip mounting bolt, L.h. front, fuel tank 
60 1 404421R1 Cable Assy. ground, headlight, Replaces: 401671R1 
61 2 366460R1 Clip, Cable 
62 2 370383R1 Clip cable harness, left rear, fuel tank 
63 1 404395R1 Cable Assy. breakaway connector socket to ground, Part of P/n 527379R91 Electric Breakaway Connector Socket Parts Accessory 
64 1 394763R1 Clip, Electrical cable, safety light, flashing 
65 1 358986R1 Clip, Cable safety light, flashing 
66 1 362123R1 Clip housing, hydraulic lift 
67 1 384557R1 Clip cable harness, tachometer 
68 1 Unit resistance, refer to alternator generator and connections, Figure G-02 
69 1 362121R1 Clip starting switch, safety 
70 1 356062R91 Bolt Bolt Assy. terminal 
71 1 404419R1 Cable/retired Assy. fuse to light switch, Replaces: 401669R1 
72 1 404420R1 Cable/retired Assy. junction, headlight, Replaces: 401670R1 
73 1 404422R1 Cable Assy. junction and ground, headlight, Replaces: 401672R1 
74 1 365501R1 Terminal Connector line 
75 2 370383R1 Clip cable, headlight 
76 2 377866R91 Light Assy. head, sealed beam, only serviceable item is sealed beam unit 371443R91 
2 25-118 Nut 1/2"-20, G5, hex, 1/2"-20 
2 103323 Washer, Lock 1/2", 
77 1 388897R91 Cable/retired Assy. harness to headlight junction 
78 1 388896R91 Cable/retired Assy. headlight junction to ground 
79 2 370307R1 Seat mounting ball, headlight 
80 1 376749R1 Body Connector warning light, flashing 
81 1 363660R1 Clip cable harness, support, steering wheel 
82 1 404396R1 Cable/retired Assy. resistor to glow plug, Replaces: 379107R91 
83 1 404394R1 Cable Assy. glow plug meter to glow plug switch, Replaces: 375077R91 
84 1 Switch glow plug, refer to engine controls and instruments, Figure H-02 
85 1 Meter Assy. glow plug, refer to engine controls and instruments, Figure H-02 
86 1 527378R1 Cable/retired Assy. socket, breakaway connector , Part of P/n 527379R91 Electric Breakaway Connector Socket Parts Accessory 
87 1 401392R1 Face/retired indicator, oil Tellite 
88 1 401393R1 Face/retired indicator, amp Tellite 
89 1 399470R1 Boot Insulator terminal cover 
90 1 394330R1 Support/retired Bracket warning light, flashing 
91 1 405894R1 Support/retired Bracket lever, safety switch 
1 405890R1 Clip/retired harness, instrument panel


----------

